# "Unseen Lithuania from above"



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Photos taken by: Marius Jovaiša from a book "Neregėta Lietuva ".:banana:

http://www.neregetalietuva.lt/























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































:banana::cheers:


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

nice


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Beautiful. I hope Lithuania becomes a better tourist destination. People here still think of it as a poor country with no infrastructure.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow!!!!! the best keep beautiful in Europe


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Impressive!



>


Is this an iceberg by the way?


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

^I think it's just sand


----------



## oranger (Jan 25, 2005)

Chriszwolle said:


> Beautiful. I hope Lithuania becomes a better tourist destination. People here still think of it as a poor country with no infrastructure.


Thanks! :cheers:
It is very strange, that your people so think.  In fact Lithuania some years in the European Union...


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

pretty


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

I am very impressed with the images shown above.
Lithuania is indeed a beautiful country. Lithuanians are intelligent as well. The farmland, forest and the water bodies... are of genuinely Lithuanian high quality.

Stay strong, Lietuva! The wonderful small Baltic nation at the centre of Europe! May thou grow prosperous and retain your natural beauty. Let your water flowing tenderly, and never let tourism undermines the improving living environment.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

>


Nice landscape decorations! Thank you.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

>


Healthy-looking fertile farmland... reminds me of the area known as the Thumb in Michigan.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

>


Superb rendering of the rural Lithuania.


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## DJRexxx (Feb 14, 2004)

pilotos said:


> Impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an iceberg by the way?


:nuts: Iceberg in Lithuania ?? LOL ! It's Eastern Europe


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Very beautiful Lithuania.

How can someone confuse sand with an iceberg?


----------



## ToWuS (Nov 16, 2006)

Costa said:


> Very beautiful Lithuania.
> 
> How can someone confuse sand with an iceberg?


maybe he just drink to much beer :cheers: 

Beautiful country worth to visit


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

DJRexxx said:


> :nuts: Iceberg in Lithuania ?? LOL ! It's Eastern Europe


Well there is a glacier in Africa, why not in Lithuania, anyways sorry thought it was one :yes:


----------



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

The country I live in :hug:


----------



## Ton-Tille (Aug 19, 2007)

Cool! Amazing views


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Photos from Lietuva:

Jasminbuske i kvällssol










Förstummande vackra landskap










Vansinningt grönt gräs.










Gräs i motljus, för vidare befordran till kornas magar.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

No response?


----------



## Woodstock88 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah Lithuania is cool !! I have visit once Vilnius,Klaipeda.  It was awesome .


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Wonderful country. 

I actually posted a photo of Lithuania's Curonian Spit in my photothread here:  7 Wonders of Nature


----------

